# [SOLVED] Installation Error -5003 : 0x5



## Alizar

I recently built a new box and after getting things set up how I prefer them, started to reinstall some of my games. On two in particular I'm getting an error when the install wizard starts to load, and I'm not sure what is causing it.

For both Battlefield 2 and Civilization IV I received this error. Pasted is the one from Battlefield 2.


Error Code:	-5003 : 0x5
Error Information:
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (1971)
pAPP:Battlefield 2(TM)
PVENDORICE
PGUID:04858915-9F49-4B2A-AED4-DC49A7DE6A7B
$10.50.0.125


I've done everything I am aware of to try and fix the issue, but it's not something I've been able to find on basic search engine checks. I'm running Windows XP Pro on the administrator account, Service Pack 2 and all fixes and updates installed. If any more information is necessary, I'll be happy to supply it.

Edit: To clarify that it was occuring as the install wizard starts up.


----------



## Tiber Septim

Hi, welcome to TSF.
Just in case you haven't already, take a run through these First Steps.
If none of those suggetions help please post back with your full system specs (link on how to in my signature).

By any chance are these games 'Direct2Drive' type games? As in, purchased off the internet. Or do you have the physical CD/DVD's for them?


----------



## gamerman0203

you said you have it all up to date which means you probably have the latest version of windows installer, but just to be sure, go here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/884016 and download it. If you already have it isntalled, it should tell you during installation. Also update DirectX (most likely not the issue, but you never know). Also check the disks to make sure there aren't any prominent scratches or dirt/dust/etc.


----------



## Alizar

I have newer software for Windows Installer than were in the install package found on the microsoft website. I did update DirectX (had 9.0c anyways, but some files must've been newer). There was no change in the error that the installer is giving me.

System specs are:

PSU: Xion PowerReal XON-600F14T-201 ATX12V V.2.01 600W
MB: ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe Socket AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI MCP ATX AMD
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Windsor 2.6GHz Socket AM2 Processor 
RAM: CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
GPU: eVGA 640-P2-N821-AR GeForce 8800GTS 640MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP 
HD (1): Western Digital Raptor WD1500ADFD 150GB 10,000 RPM Serial ATA150
HD (2): Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3750640AS 750GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s
OS: Windows XP Pro

Battlefield 2 is straight from the retail CD while Civilization IV is actually a downloaded installer. I've tried installing *to* either HD and *from* either HD. I've done everything on that list and more to try and correct this.


----------



## Alizar

It happened again just now trying to install 3DMark06. I've installed several other pieces of software and some other games since the errors prior to this one.

Error Code:	-5003 : 0x5
Error Information:
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (1971)
PAPP:3DMark06
PVENDOR:Futuremark (http://www.futuremark.com)
PGUID:7F3AD00A-1819-4B15-BB7D-08B3586336D7
$10.1.0.244PAK
@Windows XP Service Pack 2 (2600) IE 7.0.5730.11


Any clues?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

I have asked the Microsoft Team for help on this one, and they are currently searching their records for the corresponding helpsheet. They should be here very soon to help fix the problem - which is apparently with Install Shield and not the game itself.


----------



## Alizar

Well, I bit the bullet and did a format clean install. I tested the installer for BF2 after every few programs/changes and it still hasn't come back yet. I have no clue what really caused it, but it is fixed now.


----------



## gamerman0203

glad to hear its working.


----------



## geekmd

*Re: Installation Error -5003 : 0x5*

Hey there - I had the same problem with 3DMark06 - I disabled Norton, Counterspy and Firewall and it loaded fine after that. So try turning off all your anti-virus/spyware and firewall programs before running installer.

Good luck all


----------



## pharoah

*Re: Installation Error -5003 : 0x5*



Alizar said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and did a format clean install. I tested the installer for BF2 after every few programs/changes and it still hasn't come back yet. I have no clue what really caused it, but it is fixed now.



glad ya got it fixed marking thread solved.:wave:


----------

